# Macro Algae Addition



## Marinero (Oct 24, 2008)

During a tank cycling, after the ammonia levels drop to 0, can Macro Algae be added to the Refugium to aid in the elimination of Nitrites and Nitrates?
Thank you!


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I guess you can, but much of it is used to give the bacteria you want food to finish that part of the cycle and it very well cause the cycle to take much longer or be so small that it'll kill most fish you put in or even your CUC. I would say just wait until the cycle's done and then throw it in there.


----------



## Marinero (Oct 24, 2008)

Kellsindell said:


> I guess you can, but much of it is used to give the bacteria you want food to finish that part of the cycle and it very well cause the cycle to take much longer or be so small that it'll kill most fish you put in or even your CUC. I would say just wait until the cycle's done and then throw it in there.


 Thank you, I knew I could count on you!


----------

